# Texas Vizsla Training



## DPGlastron (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a 11 month old Vizsla that I am looking to send to gundog training ASAP. I came across Miller Creek Kennels and spoke to the trainer Michael Thuman. I was very please with what we discussed and set up to go see them next Sat 4/20. I received a phone call today that Michael was no longer there and that their new trainer was Scott Miles. I am little worried about taking my dog somewhere that cant keep trainers. Does anyone know about Miller Creek Kennels in Somerville TX? Or either of the trainers mentioned? Does anyone else recommend a Vizsla hunting trainer in Texas?

Thanks,

Dustin P


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dave Egger with Rio Concho is in Texas.


----------



## lilithsdad (Feb 18, 2013)

Pete at pecan hill kennels outside sealy is real good. Been
Out there quite a few times with a friend and his Brittany. Ask around you'll see he's a highly respected gun dog trainer. Very hands on with owner if need be


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A lot of the NSTRA members use Pete as a trainer. I've never used him, but have only heard good things about him.
I do know a guy close to Fort Worth that is excellent with starting young vizslas. He doesn't take in many and can be selective. Only serious inquirers send me a pm for his number.


----------

